# freakmont X .... may.30.2009



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Freakmont X (10)
Date is Set. We are a go. 
Mark your calendars, Put in your time off, 

Freakmont is an event by and for Nissan Enthusiasts.
From Minis to Monsters, Daily to Show to Race, 
Anyone part of the hamburger family is welcomed..
* Nissan * Infiniti * Datsun * 


May 30, 2009
LeMans Karting,
45957 Hotchkiss Street
Fremont, CA 94539

Hope to see you there.

Click the image for more info in the coming weeks.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

FMX info is up. 
Saturday, May 30, 2009, 
12pm @ LeMans Karting, Fremont, CA

Click the image at the top for more info or go to freakmont.X  .... coming may.30.2009

I ask that you please register so that we all have an idea of who's coming and how much of stuff to bring. Think of it as a really big roll call for the BBQ. 
BTW. if your name doesn't show up on the list within a day or so, just wait a little longer. Its manually updated every so often. 

Thanks to LeMans Karting they are allowing us to use their facility again this year for our BBQ. I want to encourage you to join me and jump on their discounted deals for karting. 
10 laps for $10 or the All-Nissan Karting Competition for $50. 

Its been a blast every year thus far, so lets all make this year the best ever. But I can't do it alone. We need everyone pulling together.


----------



## 1989D21 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sounds fun... I'll have to check my calendar.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

We are now a month out from FMX. We're looking up for having an amazing bbq.
So far we have over 50 people registered. 
If you still haven't registered and are planning on coming please let us all know. 

Also there are plenty of spots available for the Karting Competition. 

See ya soon.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

We are currently over 80 registered. Getting exciting. At this point I think we have plenty of Burgers, chicken, dogs, meat in general, however, we could use more side dishes and other food items. 

Also we are in need of someone helping us out and bring out a decent sized grill to use. 
Please email [email protected] ASAP if you can help us out this year. 

Also a couple of you have asked if you could setup up a booth for your club or shop etc. Please email Jeff at [email protected] for the details.

Looking forward to seeing you all this year.

Two more weeks to go. 

Again Please register if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Just a few more days left til FMX! 

This is going to be possibly the biggest Freakmont ever, I hope all of you are as excited about Saturday as I am. 

Again I want to reiterate. Please ABSOLUTELY NO BURNOUTS, CHIRPING TIRES, OR REVVING ENGINES aka Don't be Stupid. 

FYI: We need AT LEAST 6 more people confirmed for the Nissan Karting Competition to keep it alive. We only have 9 signed up currently and if we don't have 15 confirmed for the competition it'll be scrapped and the whole day will only be the 10 for $10 deal. 


Because of the Parking around most of the building, please don't be disappointed if you don't have the "hottest" parting spot in the lot. We will be trying to accommodate 130+ cars possibly and are grouping by models. 

Also we will be directing non-Nissans/Infiniti/Datsun (Honda, Toyota, Mazda, etc) to please park on the street to give priority parking to those with Nissans to park in the lot. We don't want to hate on the Toyos and Hondas , but this is a Nissan focused event and they are given the priority. 

Just a heads up for those that registered, you may get an email in the next day regarding your "Bringing Item(s)" there is quite a few abundance of things and I will be sending out a few emails asking to bring an alternative item if possible. If you don't get an email, please bring what you listed when registering. 

Currently there aren't any people registered to represent NissanForums. You got a couple more days to show your rep. Please Register.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Tomorrows the big day. 

However For those who have signed up for the Nissan Competition, i regret to let you know that I had to pull the plug on the the Karting competition, But encourage everyone including those to participate in the the 10 laps for $10 deal. We needed 5 more confirmed. Maybe next year. 


We are set to go. I'm excited. I hope you are too.


----------

